# No entra agua lavadora Ariston Hotpoint RSG 825 J



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

Buenos días, tengo la lavadora Ariston Hotpoint RSG 825J y no le entra agua al ponerla a lavar.He comprobado la electroválvula con un multímetro y parece que está bien.Lo que me di cuenta que no le llegaba corriente(a la electroválvula), osea la lavadora hace su programa y todo bien pero sin agua.Mirando por Google vi en un foro que podría ser problema de la placa...la saqué pero no se realmente por donde empezar....


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 31, 2017)

Seguramente sea el triac que lo maneja, para saber como ubicarlo tendrías que seguir el cable de la electrovalvula que va a la placa y luego seguir la pista hasta que te lleve al triac en cuestión. Sino medi todos los triacs hasta dar con el culpable de la falla


----------



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Seguramente sea el triac que lo maneja, para saber como ubicarlo tendrías que seguir el cable de la electrovalvula que va a la placa y luego seguir la pista hasta que te lleve al triac en cuestión. Sino medi todos los triacs hasta dar con el culpable de la falla


Tengo tres en encapsulado to92 pero no encuentro ningún datasheet...están marcados como BJ431...


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 31, 2017)

Utiliza el tester en modo continuidad y verifica que entre los pines no haya continuidad o una resistencia muy baja. Proba todos los pines contra todos los pines, ejemplo, 1 y 2, 1 y 3, 2 y 3, e invirtiendo la polaridad de las puntas en cada secuencia. Compara las mediciones con todos los triacs y el que te de algo diferente, seguramente sea el del problema.


----------



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

He comprobado todos los triacs y parecen estar bien...nada de cortos y dan valores similares....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Si la bomba de desagote de agua está quemada , no cargan


----------



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la bomba de desagote de agua está quemada , no cargan


 the refieres a la bomba de desagüe? Dicha bomba siempre arranca primero cuando la pongo a lavar....no sé si es normal o no....lo cierto es que después de 2 minutos se para y empieza el tambor a girar como si fuera lavando normal


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 31, 2017)

Prueba de mandarle 220V directo a la bobina de las electrovalvulas para verificar que estén funcionando. Desenchufa todo los cables primero y con los pines libre recién ahí probá. Si eso esta bien fijate si hay algún cable cortado desde la placa a las electrovalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

No se , sólo se que en muchísimas lavadoras , si la bomba está quemada (circuito abierto) , no inicia la carga de agua . . .


----------



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Prueba de mandarle 220V directo a la bobina de las electrovalvulas para verificar que estén funcionando. Desenchufa todo los cables primero y con los pines libre recién ahí probá. Si eso esta bien fijate si hay algún cable cortado desde la placa a las electrovalvulas.


Probaré mañana ponerla en 220 directamente


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2017)

Prueba la electroválvula como te dijeron, pero tu ya habías mencionado que no le llegaba tensión....
Podria ser que el cierre de la puerta este defectuoso y para el sistema esta esta abierta y por lo tanto no ingresa agua


----------



## Valy (Jul 31, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Prueba la electroválvula como te dijeron, pero tu ya habías mencionado que no le llegaba tensión....
> Podria ser que el cierre de la puerta este defectuoso y para el sistema esta esta abierta y por lo tanto no ingresa agua


En el caso que le pase algo al cierre supongo que no funcionaría nada no? Pero todo va bien... incluso si la dejo hace su trabajo pero sin agua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Hay cierres que se ponen en corto y destruyen la placa de control


----------

